# Russian console



## Darwin (Nov 29, 2008)

For russian users only 
1 step, russian ttys:


```
(12:07)-[Darwin@Darwin ~]% cat /etc/ttys | grep 25r
ttyv0   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25r on  secure
ttyv1   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25r on  secure
ttyv2   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25r on  secure
ttyv3   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25r on  secure
ttyv4   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25r on  secure
ttyv5   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25r on  secure
ttyv6   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25r on  secure
ttyv7   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25r on  secure
```

2 Step, russian fonts:
edit /etc/rc.conf


```
font8x14="cp866-8x14"
font8x16="cp866-8x16"
font8x8="cp866-8x8"
keymap="ru.koi8-r"
scrnmap="koi8-r2cp866"
```

3 Step, russian user(s)

login for root, and type "vipw"


```
Darwin:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX:1001:0[B]:russian:[/B]0:0:Darwin:/home/Darwin:/bin/tcsh
```

4 step, reboot 

reboot your computer. Finish


----------



## Venom999 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thx!


----------



## nal (Dec 1, 2008)

> 3 Step, russian user(s)
> 
> login for root, and type "vipw"


*# pw usermod user_name -L russian* - it is best way, imho


----------



## lyuts (Dec 7, 2008)

I also use this

setenv LANG ru_RU.KOI8-R
setenv MM_CHARSET KOI8-R


----------



## nal (Dec 7, 2008)

lyuts said:
			
		

> I also use this
> 
> setenv LANG ru_RU.KOI8-R
> setenv MM_CHARSET KOI8-R



if user class is set the LANG variable gets defined.


----------



## mali (Dec 7, 2008)

is there any solution for turkish like this ?


----------



## pablo (Jan 3, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> I also use this
> 
> setenv LANG ru_RU.KOI8-R
> setenv MM_CHARSET KOI8-R


Don't forget to set up:
setenv LC_ALL ru_RU.KOI8-R


----------

